# Funny dog signs



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Got this in the mail this morning and thought - what a great thread for wonderful "dog" signs and bumper stickers. We could all use a good laugh.

So here is my contribution (seen at a grocery store):


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

These were on Ebay!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I cannot find ythe picture, but I was a bumper sticker stating: My Heart Belongs to a Fuzzy Cuban. I stole the saying and put it on a tee shirt with Sully's picture on it!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the signs!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have one on the porch that says,
"Getting a dog is the only chance to choose a relative!"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love My Heart Belongs to a Fuzzy Cuban! I want one that says-
*My Heart Belongs to 2 Fuzzy Cubans *


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Me too - TWO Fuzzy Cubans!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have found this one in much cuter versions in the past, but here's the general idea:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

All of the sayings are great! Too cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I bought one w/that saying on it when we had Shadow. She definitely "could not hold her licker!" I'll post a pic of it once my "good" computer is back up and running. I blew the motherboard or power switch on it this afternoon...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I have found this one in much cuter versions in the past, but here's the general idea:


I sooooo need this for Coop!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

For Beamer's folks
it saved really small. if you can't see it, it says
our dog is not a biter
he's a humper


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the signs are so cute. I loved the Fuzzy Cubans sign too.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

here are a couple more cute ones.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ashley - where in the world did you find the dog and cat sign. I want one. LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I really like this one there was another one but I can't find a picture, but it says
"Havanese are like potato chips...You can never have just one"


----------

